# Please help a fellow lover of classical music...



## KLVTZ (May 30, 2011)

I recently watched a BBC Documentary on Art, it was entitled "Simon Schama's Power of Art" t featured an array of classical music that harmonizes with the documentary. However, it seems i can't figure out the name to two songs on one Episode. It was Episode 2 entitled "Bernini." If you can, can you tell me what songs are at the following - Just follow the links and it should take you to the exact point in the video where the song comes up. There are two songs, 1 in each, that i would love for you to help me find the name and artist to them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5P0LxeT0Lk#t=4m42s






THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR TIME & EFFORT

Sincerely,
Justin


----------

